# question bout getting spayed during heat



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I have heard not to spay during heat and also bring her home the same day.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, no, no!! Please do not risk this. The uterus is fully engorged with blood when they are in season and it is VERY dangerous. They should not be spayed for six weeks after their heat has completely ended.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> No, no, no!! Please do not risk this. The uterus is fully engorged with blood when they are in season and it is VERY dangerous. They should not be spayed for six weeks after their heat has completely ended.


^^ Ditto. And if that vet is really spaying females in heat every day, I personally would go somewhere else. IMO a vet should know better!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> No, no, no!! Please do not risk this. The uterus is fully engorged with blood when they are in season and it is VERY dangerous. They should not be spayed for six weeks after their heat has completely ended.


This is what I understand as well... Our volunteer vet at the humane society I managed wouldn't perform spays on bitches in heat if at all possible. We'd wait until at least a month or longer after they were finished to allow all the blood vessels to go back to normal. She said it's more dangerous and harder to make sure nothing is bleeding internally afer an in-heat spay.

I would reschedule - it's more important for me to keep my pets safe and healthy than to keep things convenient for the veterinarian. Good luck!

Barb


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have heard both; our former vet when we lived in northern Canada said he'd never spay animals in heat because the tissues were too "friable", but here our vet says it's no problem--there is a bit higher cost (like $20 only) because he takes extra precautions to ensure all blood vessels are clamped securely and/or cauterized to prevent bleeding. Also the SPCA spay/neuter clinic vets here do it all the time, they just say they monitor the animals more closely. Some animals may not be good candidates though, I'm speculating here but maybe that would include boxers, because of being a Brachycephalic breed (due to the special anaesthetic protocol) but especially not if she is overweight. Besides the boxer angle which I just guessed at, the above is based on what our 2 vets have said. If she was my boxer, I'd wait though. However, spaying is a routine surgery that most vets perform thousands of times and there is only a .1 % mortality, which is really very low, so it's very likely that she would be completely fine even if you do decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you. Yout have just reassured me that my concerns are legitimate.I'm going to cancel and look into another vet to go to.I don't trust that there was no warning or more information given to me other than its an urban myth.It is complications that are my main worry.there is no reason to rush her into this knowing i can keep her from getting pregnant.i am not willing to risk her having a harder or longer recovery because they want her to rush into surgery.


----------

